# Camping in Austria



## bobby1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thinking of travelling to Austria this summer for the first time with our motorhome. If one wants to wild camp in Austria is that permitted. Any suggestions would be welcome please. Thanks. Bobby


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

we spent a few days in austria 2 years ago.of season. used acsi book.sites were cheap.but we did notice wild camping in a small town.did not seem to be a problem. sorry cant remember town name. jb


----------



## bobby1 (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

*camping Austria*

Wild camping is definitely discouraged in Austria. The Austrian Police are merciless as are the motorway patrols if you don't have the appropriate 'Go-Box' or correct vignette in your windscreen. If you are plated under 3500 kgs, check your weight before you go. If you are under 3500 kgs buy a vignette. If you are plated or are actually over 3500 kgs you have to get a Go-Box and pre-purchase the number of kms you think you may need.
The vignette and Go-Box are only needed for certain roads which include all of the motorways and most dual carriageways in Austria. Google Go-Box Austria and it will give you all the details.
The scheme is administered by ASFINAG.
Having said all that you can travel all round Austria using minor roads for free.
Great country to camp in but for hook-ups you will be charged by the unit which is quite expensive.
If you have any more questions please ask.

Best regards

Robflyer


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

morning all, went to austria in a sub 3500 kg before no probs, but now have a 3800kg van and for me it just seems to be too much trouble and expense . all the best sean


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You are going to a Great Country, We Never travel on Motorways so we don't have to worry about paying, Wild camping is OK we have been doing it in Austria for about 20 years, we only usually stay maybe 2 days in same place, There are also many sites that are all over the place and at a lot of them you can usually park outside and use their facilities for next to nothing.


----------



## bobby1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who answered my query regarding camping in Austria. Think I havent been put off and will stay on the minor roads, I think. Bobby 1


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> You are going to a Great Country, We Never travel on Motorways so we don't have to worry about paying, Wild camping is OK we have been doing it in Austria for about 20 years, we only usually stay maybe 2 days in same place, There are also many sites that are all over the place and at a lot of them you can usually park outside and use their facilities for next to nothing.


You have been very lucky ST

Wild camping is illegal in Austria

'tis where I live most of the year


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

We toured Austria a couple of years ago, mainly stayed on motorhome stopover sites. We did find a spot in a place called Leutasch (a few miles from Seefeld) which we stayed on for three nights for free. It was a motorhome area at the bottom of a ski run and it appeared to be free in September. There were many campervans coming and going mainly German and there was a water point on. You can walk into Seefeld about 1 hours walk or you can go up and over the mountain and there was a summer toboggan run there too. Not a bad place for a couple of nights no EHU there though.

Lindybell


----------

